# Shadow Outline around Text when resized larger



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

I am printing on a DTG Ricoh Ri 100. Its a newer printer that prints direct to garment no pre treat and it is smaller compared to regular DTG printers.

My question is sometimes when I print the text will have a shadow or outline.(this is not giving me an option to load a picture?) If I resize and make it smaller the shadow goes away. Is there a way to fix this without having to make my image smaller? I am designing in photoshop.

Thanks
jess


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you saving as jpg or with anti aliasing? If so, don't!


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks, printing .psd and no anti aliasing. if I print 2 letters e's one is perfect but the second one looks like there is a shadow.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What's your print resolution? Are you enlarging 72dpi images and hoping they'll be sharp? You need images of at least 300dpi at the correct print size to achieve best results.


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Dpi has been 300 or 600

This is the second printer this has happened with. With some fonts it happens in landscape mode other font portrait mode. It looks like the printhead prints on the shirt once then prints again but doesn’t line up with the first print and leaves an outline or shadow. However the rest of the text is completely fine


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Also why am I not able to upload a photo. I used to be able to, there is no option to upload an attachment before I reply?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

click 'go advanced'


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Inside the second e there is a shadow and the other picture there are shadows in the letters.


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Inside the second e there is a shadow and the other picture there are shadows in the letters.


----------



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Inside the second e there is a shadow and the other picture there are shadows in the letters.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessmc said:


> Inside the second e there is a shadow and the other picture there are shadows in the letters.


Also maybe around the "wheels" inside the bulldozer tread 

Sorry, I don't know what it is.


----------



## simplepickle (Mar 7, 2019)

Could you post an image of your Photoshop file including the layers panel and any effects that you might be using.



Are you printing directly from Photoshop or first exporting out an image which you open and print from another program?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I don't own this particular printer, but since it prints with pigment ink I assume it has a print head. When I experienced this with my printer it was an issue with my encoder strip. When the print head goes back and forth it reads the strip. If the strip has been scratched, smudged, ink splatter etc it can't read it properly and therefore can't see exactly where it is. If you're still having the issue, I'd check that. 

The belt and pulley system that the print head is on can also cause this. If gunk builds up in the pulley, the teeth on the belt can't grab properly and causes the head to skip/slide creating something that looks like your pictures. The belt tension can also cause this problem.

Since you stated that it does it occasionally I don't think that it's an alignment issue.

You said that it's a fairly new printer. Do you have tech support for this?

Hope you get your issue resolved!


----------

